# 150G filter setup with Fluval fx6



## MbunaReef (Jun 14, 2007)

Since I don't wanna clutter up the board with a new thread, I'll post some questions here. First, I'm just days away from setting up a 150 gallon for dwarf Mbuna. My filtration is one FX5 that had the pump replaced two years ago, a brand new FX6 and Sunsun's biggest canister. I had planned to use a wet/dry but I couldn't get it in the stand as the two separate doors were too small and the back of the stand is solid accept for a few holes cut out with a hole saw for plumbing. So since I think I have a pretty good amount of filtration on this tank how should I pack the three canisters and do you think I need a powerhead or anything on this tank just for water movement/surface agitation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I split your thread for some better responses.

I would just fill the filters as the mfg. suggests though you don't have to use their brand of media, just follow the type of media stacking suggestions.

Power-heads or circulators are not always needed, you could always use the filter output for surface agitation.

What are the dimensions of your 150G tank?


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a 180g with 1 FX5 and 2 Emperor 400's and I do not have any powerheads. Since you have 3 canisters, place one or two of the outlets close to the surface to agitate. However, it certainly won't hurt if you wanted one, but I don't think you _need_ one.


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

This is what I would do: Set up FX for mechanical filtration and fill the Sunsun with ceramic media for the bio filtration. With those 2 FX in a 150gal you'll have plenty of flow, so no need for powerheads


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Just curious why so many separate bio and mech filtration. Please explain.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Eventually any mech filtration will become bio filtration as well...


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Als49 said:


> Eventually any mech filtration will become bio filtration as well...


That is true and my thinking is the mech filtration will prevent the mulm from building on the bio-media which will impede the ability for the bio to properly do it's job.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Cyphound said:


> Just curious why so many separate bio and mech filtration. Please explain.


For me, I know I need to clean the canister containing the finer mechanical filtration more often. The other canister which contains only bio-media I rinse/clean about half as often.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Kanorin said:


> Cyphound said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious why so many separate bio and mech filtration. Please explain.
> ...


There is a very fine bio-film that attaches to the media. If there is no mechanical filtration the bio-media will become coated with debris significantly reducing it's effectiveness. Tank waste does not differentiate between filters. There should be mech filtration in all filters. That is the reason all filter manufacturers have various layers. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

Cyphound said:


> Kanorin said:
> 
> 
> > Cyphound said:
> ...


I agree. Let me clarify that when I say set up the Sunsun as a bio filter, I would still use some sort of filter pads in the initial tray(bottom tray in Sunsun canister)


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree. One of my filters has more fine mechanical filtration and one has coarse mechanical filtration. Both also have bio media.


----------

